# Now untethered, uninformed, and relying on input here



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Those of you who have dvr's may be able to identify with my situation. I now skip ahead through commercial breaks so much that I am not privy to upcoming shows on any network. Besides casual conversation and talk radio at work, this web site and mainly this thread is my main source of information of new or old upcoming shows. However obscure or silly, don't be afraid to post anything you notice that peeks your interest out there. Before I joined I never had heard of many series that I now record. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We're here to serve.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Freedom has a price as I now learn. Well that and serving four years in the AF. But this hits more home.


----------

